# Great Horror Campout



## bobzilla

I was curious if anyone has participated, or heard of "GREAT HORROR CAMPOUT"? I'm going with some friends and family next month. 
It sounds like a blast.....at least it does to me 
http://greathorrorcampout.com/#


----------



## deadSusan

Well I would call that extreme camping!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> I was curious if anyone has participated, or heard of "GREAT HORROR CAMPOUT"? I'm going with some friends and family next month.
> It sounds like a blast.....at least it does to me
> http://greathorrorcampout.com/#


:jol:Sounds fun Robert! Wish I lived closer to you guys, that would be one EXTREME camp out! (basically, I'm talking about all the burnt marshmallows)


----------



## Hairazor

They never have fun stuff like that around here!!


----------



## scareme

I don't think so. "I want my Mommy"


----------



## Lady in White

Sounds awesome! I wish they did it on the East Coast!


----------



## Spooky1

That sound different, have fun Bob!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Spooky1 
I couldn't make the LA campout at the old Griffith Park zoo ruins, but they are coming to San Diego soon. I'll go to that one for sure.
I really wanted to do the one at the old LA zoo. It is so creepy up there. Even during the day  Such a cool place to check out! Built in the 20's or 30's I think?



Spooky1 said:


> That sound different, have fun Bob!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Thanks Spooky1
> I couldn't make the LA campout at the old Griffith Park zoo ruins, but they are coming to San Diego soon. I'll go to that one for sure.
> I really wanted to do the one at the old LA zoo. It is so creepy up there. Even during the day  Such a cool place to check out! Built in the 20's or 30's I think?


:jol:I'll send you a flashlight, Robert....and you can use it as a night light...so you don't get scar'et!


----------



## bobzilla

Me?......chicken?......not!.....well.....maybe a little 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'll send you a flashlight, Robert....and you can use it as a night light...so you don't get scar'et!


----------



## Mattimus

I love that they suggest you bring a change of underwear.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Mattimus said:


> I love that they suggest you bring a change of underwear.


:jol:What's that????:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Yup....better double up on the underwear 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:What's that????:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Horror Campout bring list......snorkel and mask.....WTF?
I guess I'll find out a week from today.
This should prove interesting


----------



## mkozik1

This sounds awesome - I'm with the others on the right coast, wish something like that was here!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm betting it is hyped more than it actually is. I bet they don't touch you...or grab you...or really scare you...it's just the mind game of..."What if they do???":devil:


----------



## bobzilla

We had to sign a waiver agreement so........
I've heard it's pretty crazy!


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm betting it is hyped more than it actually is. I bet they don't touch you...or grab you...or really scare you...it's just the mind game of..."What if they do???":devil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> We had to sign a waiver agreement so........
> I've heard it's pretty crazy!


:jol:Well, if they do, you'll let us know, right? It would be so cool if they actually end up scaring your Robert.


----------



## bobzilla

Here's a video of what's in store for me 
It would take a lot to scare me.
For me, it's more for the adventure and the experience, than hoping to get the crap scared out of me. We shall see.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/#!/blogs/1st-look/Dare-To-Try-The-Great-Horror-Campout/269423861

Here's the Great Horror Campout Facebook page....
https://www.facebook.com/GreatHorrorCampout


----------



## tot13

bobzilla said:


> Here's a video of what's in store for me
> It would take a lot to scare me.
> For me, it's more for the adventure and the experience, than hoping to get the crap scared out of me. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/#!/blogs/1st-look/Dare-To-Try-The-Great-Horror-Campout/269423861
> 
> Here's the Great Horror Campout Facebook page....
> https://www.facebook.com/GreatHorrorCampout


Update? How was it?


----------



## bobzilla

It was pretty good.
Overall, it was a fun experience.


----------

